

WBUR Transcript: U.S. Attorney Carmen Ortiz Defends Handling Of Swartz Case - cschmidt
http://www.wbur.org/2013/01/18/carmen-ortiz-defends

======
chris_wot
It sounds very much to me like she is lying through her teeth.

